# Microphen vs. DD-X



## DSPhotography (Jun 16, 2009)

I primarily shoot Delta 100, but will occasionally try different types of B&W. I've heard good things about both developers, but I'm hoping to find someone whose had experience with both (and preferably with the same film). DD-X is said to be "made for the Delta Pro series of film", but then I've heard that Microphen is essentially the "powder version of DD-X".

Help me out guys.. which developer is right for me?


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 8, 2009)

71 views and NO one can shed even a little light? Come on guys and gals =)


----------



## Steph (Jul 8, 2009)

DSPhotography said:


> 71 views and NO one can shed even a little light? Come on guys and gals =)



The number of people shooting film on TPF is relatively small and you asked a very specific question about film/developer combinations that probably very few people have experience with. I cannot really help either as I have never used Delta 100. Why don't you try both developers for yourself and decide which one you like better? If you are after the finest grain possible, DD-X seems to be the better choice according to the data sheet for Delta 100.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 8, 2009)

When all is said and done, your own experience with the two developers will be the only thing that matters.

So shoot some comparison rolls, get the developers, soup the film and check out the results.


----------



## compur (Jul 8, 2009)

DSPhotography said:


> Help me out guys.. which developer is right for me?



Define "right." 

Personally, I like Xtol with the Delta films.  But, I haven't tried either
of the two developers you asked about with Delta 100.

Microphen increases film speed so it is in the class of push developers
and is normally used with high speed films (400+ ISO).  

DD-X is not a push developer and is made for Delta films so I would
think it a better choice for Delta 100 than Microphen.

But, again, only you can decide which gives you what you want by
experimentation.


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 8, 2009)

I appreciate the answers. I know I was asking a fairly specific question to a fairly small group of people, I was just hoping that maybe someone missed it the first time. I would gladly pick up both developers and try them but the place I will be purchasing my chemicals from is having issues with their supplier getting DD-X, so he only has Microphen. 

I asked about the two because the place I mentioned above has better prices on chemicals than B&H, plus the store is only an hour away from me, so shipping isn't an issue. If the two are fairly similar, or Microphen would work just as well as DD-X, then I'd rather get a box of it for $7 while I'm up there buying the rest of my chemicals than paying $15 plus shipping for DD-X from B&H. 

The guy that runs the shop feels differently about using Microphen on the Delta 100: _"I typically only use it on highspeed films to control the grain and tonal range, but for this reason, I believe that it will perform beautifully with Delta100"_.

So it's still a toss-up. Money is tight right now and it may not seem like much to some of you, but I'd rather not throw money at something that I may end up not using. I do know that the best way is to try both and see which one *I* like better, but I was just hoping for some insight that may help me make the choice between the two easier


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 28, 2009)

Reading the fact sheets on Illford's website should shed some light for you. Whether or not they are the "same" developer in different forms, only Illford will know for now. If I had to guess, in order to retain the keeping properties of the liquid form, there are some alterations to the formulas. In practical use high speed film users and those wanting to push film use Michrophen, and it gives a 1/2 to 2/3 increase in speed in general without extended development times. Those using slower films go toward DDX for fine grain and full tonal range. Yet, either is suitable for the full range of film speeds.

In general, if you think you will need extra speed go with Michrophen, otherwise DDX.

Since it is somewhat unknown the exact concentrate of chemicals in the dilutions between the two, I would recommend running tests at each dilution, once you know your exposure/development base. Perhaps starting with Michrophen at 1:3 to more closely match the time of the DDX at 1:4, with your Delta 100 @ 100.


----------

